# The Unofficial guide for overclocking the AMD64 line.



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Since there have been so many cases of people asking HOW to overclock the Athlon 64's, I figured I would post a step by step guide.


1. Go into your PC's bios. This is accomplished by restarting your computer and when prompted to enter setup hitting either F1 or DEL. It varies on your computer as to which key to hit.

2. Enter Advanced Chipset features, it's on the BIOS menu. (Note, some bioses require you to press crtl F1 to display the advanced features)

3. Find HTT Speed and lower it to either 4x or 800MHZ for 939/AM2 and Socket 754 users need to lower it to 600MHZ.  Stock with be 1000MHZ for 939/AM2 and 800MHZ for 754. Make sure you keep it under 1000mhz, for 939/am2 and under 1600mhz for 754.

4. Lower the RAM speed to 166MHZ for DDR 400, or 133MHZ for DDR 333. Stock will be 200MHZ for DDR 400 and 166MHZ for DDR 333. For DDR2, lower it to 667 for DDR 800, or 533 for 667 (Depending on your RAM and how far you want to OC, you might be able to leave this alone. More explantion below)

5. Increase your CPU FSB slowly, 5MHZ at a time, until it either A, it won't boot, or B you are happy. If you're happy, skip to step 7. If you crash continue to step 6.

6.  Increase CPU voltage by one notch and try again. Never go over 1.55V with stock cooling. For X2 users, never go over 1.45V

7. Always keep your temperatures below 50*C at FULL load. For X2 users never go over 45*C at full load.

8. Stress test with prime 95 and memtest to ensure stability.


NEVER PANIC if something goes wrong. If it refuses to post and you get nothing but a black screen, reset the Cmos. You can do this by remving the Cmos battery, or by using the clear CMOS jumper. Always have the computer OFF when removing the CMOS battery or jumper.

RAM explained. You can probably leave your RAM at 200MHZ so long as you drop the command rate to 2T and you only OC the CPU FSB by 10-20MHZ. If you go higher than that, you need to lower it to 166MHZ. 

You can find Prime 95 here:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/Prime95_d4363.html
And Memtest here:
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html

Here is a pic of my AM2 bios, just to give you an idea of what you are looking at. Not all bioses look like this, but the terms are usually the same.







If you wish to find out other people's settings, please go here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36777 to see their results and add your own.
I hope you find this usefull and if anyone want to contribute, please feel free to do so. Overclocking is always a risk, don't blame me if you screw up your computer


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

3 and 4 are wrong 
3. 1000mhz 5x and 80mhz 4x for 754
4. 200mhz for ddr 400 166mhz ddr333


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2006)

You need to lower it to 166/133 and lower it to 4X 800MHZ/600MHZ. How is that wrong? Stock it is supposed to be what you said.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

JC316 said:


> You need to lower it to 166/133 and lower it to 4X 800MHZ/600MHZ. How is that wrong? Stock it is supposed to be what you said.



ok you need to put the stock speed and what to set them as


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Done. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I just found a guide on fleabay that has these exact same instructions that goes for $12.50 a pop. You can find the same information here for free.


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2007)

> Always have the computer OFF when removing the CMOS battery or jumper.



You might want to add that you should turn off the power supply switch or remove the power cable first. For some added safety, after the power is off/unplugged, you can press the power button on the front of your computer to drain the capacitors.

Good guide!


----------



## 2THPIC (Jan 3, 2007)

does this work for a Sempron socket A, or will it explode? lol


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2007)

2THPIC said:


> does this work for a Sempron socket A, or will it explode? lol



Yes, but the numbers will be different. You'll have different voltages, different FSB, etc. The rest should be the same.

The main idea behind overclocking is just being able to push up your FSB (and/or multiplier).
Don't mess with the multiplier on your Sempy, though. AMD has that locked.


----------



## 2THPIC (Jan 3, 2007)

xvi said:


> Yes, but the numbers will be different. You'll have different voltages, different FSB, etc. The rest should be the same.
> 
> The main idea behind overclocking is just being able to push up your FSB (and/or multiplier).
> Don't mess with the multiplier on your Sempy, though. AMD has that locked.



ok, i'm a virgen overclocker. so what is FSB?
does that make my cpu run faster?


----------



## 2THPIC (Jan 3, 2007)

do i need the following programs?

ScienceMark 2 Final
AMD NBENCH
3DMARK06
SuperPI
Sandra


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2007)

2THPIC said:


> do i need the following programs?
> 
> ScienceMark 2 Final
> AMD NBENCH
> ...



Overclockers use those programs to test how fast their computers are after they're done overclocking.

Usually, you'll run those programs once before you overclock, and once after. It's nice to know that your overclocking efforts have made a difference.

I'm still writing that "small" guide. I think I might just make it in a new thread (and hope it gets stickied). A lot of people might be able to benefit from it and I don't want to spam this thread. I'll send you a link when I finish writing it.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 3, 2007)

2THPIC said:


> does this work for a Sempron socket A, or will it explode? lol



Yes it does work the same, but with some slight differences. Ignore the part about HTT, since there wont be any. The voltages stock will be around 1.6V since it's 130nm and they will run hotter. I woudln't go over 60*C at full load with a socket A. The rest will be the same.



2THPIC said:


> ok, i'm a virgen overclocker. so what is FSB?
> does that make my cpu run faster?



Yes, that makes your CPU and everything else run faster. It is tied to everything on a socket A, including the AGP and PCI ports. When you enter the bios it should say CPU FSB.


2THPIC said:


> do i need the following programs?
> 
> ScienceMark 2 Final
> AMD NBENCH
> ...



Like XVI said, those are used for testing your OC. They aren't really for stability.


----------



## xvi (Jan 4, 2007)

2THPIC said:


> ok, i'm a virgen overclocker. so what is FSB?
> does that make my cpu run faster?



There are *HUGE* guides on the basics of overclocking is, but I'll try to give you a brief (scratch that, very brief) overview.

Okay.. Nevermind. I wrote it all in a new thread. It can be found here.

That's an example of something I tried to keep brief.


----------



## Grings (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats an odd clock speed there 2thpic, i imagine your fsb should be 166 but is underclocked slightly, at a 12.5 multiplier (stock at these should be 2083mhz)
If your nforce 2 is an ultra400 model it SHOULD do a 400fsb (some dont, despite the name)
however to reach this clock you need to disable apic in the bios, when i done this on mine i had to reinstall windows, if youre willing to do this, or apic is already disabled then lower your multiplier to 10x (leave the voltage for now) set your ram and fsb to 400 and run some benchmarks/stability tests. If its stable then try upping the multiplier one notch at a time, after 11x you may need to up the voltage but again one notch at a time, go easy too and keep an eye on your temperatures and dont go for all out clock speed,  i found that at 2000mhz (200fsb 10x multi) nearly a 10 percent improvement due to the faster ram speed,despite being at a (slightly) lower clock speed. From what ive seen in clocking forums etc 2200 is often reached on those semprons. another thing to bear in mind is that nforce 2s memory controller work best when the ram and fsb are at the same speed
You may find that your chip goes quite a bit higher (ive got an athlon xp-m barton that gets to 2.7) but as with any overclocking, small steps at a time, and dont go over 2200 unless youve got a good cooler on there, and if youre running your ddr 400 at 333, make sure you change its spd timings to what they should be at 400 (cpu-z or everest can show you these) 
id also suggest googling to find other guides on overclocking nforce 2 as i may have missed some bits (its late here, im tired)


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 4, 2007)

If you want to take a quick look at the general options you have for OCing before you reboot and apply them, the A64 OC calculator might be a big help .


----------



## JC316 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool calculator Zek. Thats very good for setting you goals and calculating what it will take before actually doing it.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok i have a athlon 64 4000 san diego which im able to overclock in windows to 3ghz with the software that came with my Foxconn winfast 6100k8ma mobo. But when i try in the bios the cpu fsb resets to 226mhz from 250mhz is there anyway round this or is it the motherboards Bios limit?

cpu @250 oc = 3Ghz 
multiplyer = 12
memory @ 166mhz = 400mhz normal operation
HTT 4x @1000mhz = Normal operation
voltage 1.376v 
idle temp = 32
load temp =42 
100% stable


----------



## JC316 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> Ok i have a athlon 64 4000 san diego which im able to overclock in windows to 3ghz with the software that came with my Foxconn winfast 6100k8ma mobo. But when i try in the bios the cpu fsb resets to 226mhz from 250mhz is there anyway round this or is it the motherboards Bios limit?
> 
> cpu @250 oc = 3Ghz
> multiplyer = 12
> ...




No, the bios can go to 450. The reason it's resting when you go into the BIOS is because it's only temporary in windows, if you OC from the bios, it should stick. I can OC my board from the Nforce software too, but it only works for that time, once I restart, it defaults back to the BIOS setting.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 12, 2007)

JC316 said:


> No, the bios can go to 450. The reason it's resting when you go into the BIOS is because it's only temporary in windows, if you OC from the bios, it should stick. I can OC my board from the Nforce software too, but it only works for that time, once I restart, it defaults back to the BIOS setting.



well i have tried resetting with cmos and doing a fresh oc and still resets and yes it does say it has a max of 400 or 450 mhz i think so i dont know why it wont but thanks for the reply


----------



## JC316 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats odd, I wonder if it has some kind of motherboard protection that won't let you OC that high.

My ECS won't post at 2.9GHZ and it resets to default when I use the bios, but I can use Ntune to get it to 2.9. but it's not stable.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 13, 2007)

yes it does give me a warning saying my cpu clock is set to high i just click continue and same again and again wont let me go past this.but in windows it overclocks fine its just a pain having to set it everytime i bootup.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> yes it does give me a warning saying my cpu clock is set to high i just click continue and same again and again wont let me go past this.but in windows it overclocks fine its just a pain having to set it everytime i bootup.



That has got to be your problem, CPU protection is kicking in.


----------



## boecke (Jan 13, 2007)

Not bad mate, I'm going to give it a go on my AMD Athlon64 3700+ San Diego.
Apparently the San Diego Core is the same core used on the FX line of processors, well the early ones anyway.. I should be able to push it to around 2.6ghz with stock maybe.

I definately need a Heatsink though, I'm looking at the ASUS line.. What do you guys think is good from ASUS.. or is there any other manufacturer out there that you guys like.

Cheers,
boecke


----------



## JC316 (Jan 13, 2007)

boecke said:


> Not bad mate, I'm going to give it a go on my AMD Athlon64 3700+ San Diego.
> Apparently the San Diego Core is the same core used on the FX line of processors, well the early ones anyway.. I should be able to push it to around 2.6ghz with stock maybe.
> 
> I definately need a Heatsink though, I'm looking at the ASUS line.. What do you guys think is good from ASUS.. or is there any other manufacturer out there that you guys like.
> ...



The Arctic Freezer pro 64 is a great cooler. It's probably the best when it comes to price/performance. I am VERY happy with mine. I can run 2.8GHZ and never go over 43*C.

That Sandy will go high, Tatty One has a 4000+ Sandy that he runs at 3.1-3.25GHZ.


----------



## boecke (Jan 13, 2007)

Wowch, that's nice.
I can recall overclocking my San Diego 3700+ to around 2.8ghz at stock cooling without any uppage in the voltage or tweaking the memory. I never left it at those speeds because I thought i'd do quite a bit of damage.

Thanks for the suggestion by the way mate


----------



## JC316 (Jan 13, 2007)

boecke said:


> Wowch, that's nice.
> I can recall overclocking my San Diego 3700+ to around 2.8ghz at stock cooling without any uppage in the voltage or tweaking the memory. I never left it at those speeds because I thought i'd do quite a bit of damage.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion by the way mate




No, it wont do any damage. So long as you don't go over 50*C, you wont hurt anything. Heat is really the only factor in damaging a CPU, so long at it stays low, you will be fine.


----------



## boecke (Jan 13, 2007)

The only problem now is that I can only really get it to around 2.4ghz
I've dumbed down my HTT Link to around 600mhz, got my CPU Frequency to 230mhz.
Turned up my CPU Voltage to 1.50v and turned down my RAM to 166mhz.

Is there a detailed guide to Overclocking the AMD64 Range?
If i am able to get the CPU to around 2.6ghz i'll be happy 

Cheers buddy


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 13, 2007)

The Arctic Freezer pro 64  is what i use there a bit bulky but do the job great i could go even higher on my oc if i really wanted as top temp under full load is only 42c @ 3ghz seems as The Arctic Freezer pro 64 pushes air streaght out the back fans ive made my side fan suck air in so it feeds The Arctic Freezer pro 64 cool air all the time as well as the front fan which mainly cools my hard drive pushing hot air out the back is a great design to manage system air flow alot better i think.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 13, 2007)

boecke said:


> The only problem now is that I can only really get it to around 2.4ghz
> I've dumbed down my HTT Link to around 600mhz, got my CPU Frequency to 230mhz.
> Turned up my CPU Voltage to 1.50v and turned down my RAM to 166mhz.
> 
> ...



Get a better cooler and try same config as mine m8 u might be able to get 3ghz with the right cooler


----------



## Darknova (Jan 14, 2007)

Currently running a 3000+ at 2.6Ghz with a 325Mhz FSB. Taken me many days and many CMOS clears but it's nice and stable, and sits at around 46'C under load and 32'C idle with an Arctic Freezer 64 Pro.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 14, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Currently running a 3000+ at 2.6Ghz with a 325Mhz FSB. Taken me many days and many CMOS clears but it's nice and stable, and sits at around 46'C under load and 32'C idle with an Arctic Freezer 64 Pro.



Thats a pretty sweet OC on that 3000+. I never could get mine to go over 2.4GHZ.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 14, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Thats a pretty sweet OC on that 3000+. I never could get mine to go over 2.4GHZ.



Me neither until I dropped the multiplier from 9 to 8 which allowed me to increase the FSB by a lot. It's currently very stable and I could push it farther no doubt about that, but happy with it as it is.


----------



## Grings (Jan 14, 2007)

boecke said:


> Not bad mate, I'm going to give it a go on my AMD Athlon64 3700+ San Diego.
> Apparently the San Diego Core is the same core used on the FX line of processors, well the early ones anyway.. I should be able to push it to around 2.6ghz with stock maybe.
> 
> I definately need a Heatsink though, I'm looking at the ASUS line.. What do you guys think is good from ASUS.. or is there any other manufacturer out there that you guys like.
> ...



no, the san diego is a newer core than the early fx's i think the early fx used a 130nm core, and didnt have sse3

the 3700+ on 754 used the clawhammer that was in the fx's, but without dual channel memory


----------



## boecke (Jan 14, 2007)

Grings said:


> no, the san diego is a newer core than the early fx's i think the early fx used a 130nm core, and didnt have sse3
> 
> the 3700+ on 754 used the clawhammer that was in the fx's, but without dual channel memory



Hmmm, fair enough  Glad to hear it, heh.


----------



## ny_driver (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't see HTT speed and I cannot lower the RAM speed?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 14, 2007)

ny_driver said:


> I don't see HTT speed and I cannot lower the RAM speed?




HTT could also be called Hyper Transport. The ram speed should be under dram options and it's usually set to "auto".


----------



## JC316 (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is a screenshot of the BIOS on your Mobo. http://www.hothardware.com/image_popup.cfm?image=big_bios8.jpg&articleid=536&t=a

Now, I don't see anything about the HTT, I see HTT voltage, but I have never heard of that one.

Bingo, I found it. It's in the PCI/LDT Control and it's called LDT Bus Frequency.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2007)

Updated for AM2, DDR2, and X2 users.


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Feb 8, 2007)

Question:

I have a 3000+ 130nm socket 754 core on an Asus K8N mobo. I was reading this guide over since I'm considering OCing. But when I went browsing through my bios, it already had an option that would allow me to OC between 1-12%, 12% landing me around 2.4ghz. If I choose to use my bios' OC option, do I still need to play with the RAM's speed as well?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 8, 2007)

FujiwaraTakumi said:


> Question:
> 
> I have a 3000+ 130nm socket 754 core on an Asus K8N mobo. I was reading this guide over since I'm considering OCing. But when I went browsing through my bios, it already had an option that would allow me to OC between 1-12%, 12% landing me around 2.4ghz. If I choose to use my bios' OC option, do I still need to play with the RAM's speed as well?



The BIOS SHOULD automaticly do that for you, I know my Tforce 550 will. Shouldn't 12% put you around 2240MHZ? Either way the bios almost certainly will downclock your ram.


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Feb 8, 2007)

JC316 said:


> The BIOS SHOULD automaticly do that for you, I know my Tforce 550 will. Shouldn't 12% put you around 2240MHZ? Either way the bios almost certainly will downclock your ram.



Whoops. It is 2.24ghz. Would that extra 240mhz give me a noticeable performance increase? Also, I changed my RAM voltage from 2.5V to 2.7V as was suggested in the manufacturer's forum. That shouldn't affect anything right?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 8, 2007)

FujiwaraTakumi said:


> Whoops. It is 2.24ghz. Would that extra 240mhz give me a noticeable performance increase? Also, I changed my RAM voltage from 2.5V to 2.7V as was suggested in the manufacturer's forum. That shouldn't affect anything right?



Yeah, that should give you a decent boost. What kind of RAM is it? It should be able to take 2.7 just fine, my corsair XMS DDR400 ran 2.8 default.


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Feb 8, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, that should give you a decent boost. What kind of RAM is it? It should be able to take 2.7 just fine, my corsair XMS DDR400 ran 2.8 default.



2x 512MB Corsair Value DDR400 CAS 2.5


----------



## JC316 (Feb 8, 2007)

FujiwaraTakumi said:


> 2x 512MB Corsair Value DDR400 CAS 2.5



It will take 2.7 fine.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 8, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> Ok i have a athlon 64 4000 san diego which im able to overclock in windows to 3ghz with the software that came with my Foxconn winfast 6100k8ma mobo. But when i try in the bios the cpu fsb resets to 226mhz from 250mhz is there anyway round this or is it the motherboards Bios limit?
> 
> cpu @250 oc = 3Ghz
> multiplyer = 12
> ...



I can now oc to 3gz from the bios after updating to latest bios thanks for your help guys


----------



## JC316 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> I can now oc to 3gz from the bios after updating to latest bios thanks for your help guys




Hey, thats great! Now run some benchies and see what that thing can do.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 8, 2007)

FujiwaraTakumi said:


> 2x 512MB Corsair Value DDR400 CAS 2.5



Mines running at DDR427 with 2.8v. It'll take 2.7v easy.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2007)

Added a BIOS pic for reference.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hey, thats great! Now run some benchies and see what that thing can do.



3dmark 05 score 10746
3dmark 06 score 4881

look on next page i just beat these scores!!


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2007)

Heh, thats sweet Nitro. I am trying to crack the 10k/5k with my X1800XT.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Heh, thats sweet Nitro. I am trying to crack the 10k/5k with my X1800XT.



i actually re did the 3dmark 05 test and got 10853 with a warcat 7.1 driver and also titend my memory timmings to 2-3-2-5 1T @400mhz 







and here is 3dmark 06 looking better!! just need to invest in a better cooler for my x1900xt then oc a bit  so close to 5k


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 17, 2007)

wow i just beat KETXXX in the single core cpu test for 3dmark 06 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=264139#post264139

he has 1141  to my 1147


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Feb 27, 2007)

As of now, my OCing is all done via the preprogrammed options from the motherboard. I was thinking of experimenting by OCing manually. So, the guide says I should clock the memory down to 166mhz, but I was wondering if my Corsair Value RAM would be okay with that. The Corsair Value's sitting in slots 1 & 2, and they're a matching pair. In slot 3, I have a Kingston HyperX stick. Yes, I'm aware I'm not dual channeling... that's because I have a socket 754.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 27, 2007)

FujiwaraTakumi said:


> As of now, my OCing is all done via the preprogrammed options from the motherboard. I was thinking of experimenting by OCing manually. So, the guide says I should clock the memory down to 166mhz, but I was wondering if my Corsair Value RAM would be okay with that. The Corsair Value's sitting in slots 1 & 2, and they're a matching pair. In slot 3, I have a Kingston HyperX stick. Yes, I'm aware I'm not dual channeling... that's because I have a socket 754.



It will be fine to lower it down to 166MHZ, it wont affect the ram in any way except by lowering it's operating speed so it dosent become unstable.

Depending on how far you want to overclock, you might be able to leave it at 200MHZ. I could get my old corsair XMS to 220MHZ before it crashed.


----------



## freeboy (Mar 18, 2007)

Some one who wrote a guide side you test a dual core for each core? WTF did he mean?
I cannot post there.. silly cnnnuggets ok figured all that out please disregard


----------



## cdawall (Mar 19, 2007)

FujiwaraTakumi said:


> As of now, my OCing is all done via the preprogrammed options from the motherboard. I was thinking of experimenting by OCing manually. So, the guide says I should clock the memory down to 166mhz, but I was wondering if my Corsair Value RAM would be okay with that. The Corsair Value's sitting in slots 1 & 2, and they're a matching pair. In slot 3, I have a Kingston HyperX stick. Yes, I'm aware I'm not dual channeling... that's because I have a socket 754.



having 3 sticks on a s754 will be hard on the mem controller dont expect more than DDR450 even with loose timings


----------



## t260g (Mar 23, 2007)

why do you need to lower HTT and RAM

Can you do this without messing with teh ram?


----------



## JC316 (Mar 25, 2007)

t260g said:


> why do you need to lower HTT and RAM
> 
> Can you do this without messing with teh ram?



You need to lower them because you will be overclocking both and you can possibly damage them.

You can do it without messing with the ram, but you can only take the FSB to 220-230 at the most.

It's really simple, you just lower the ram speed one below stock.


----------



## t260g (Mar 26, 2007)

i only want to oc the multiplier on my cpu, because this mobo isnt the best at oc. will i be ok leaving the ram at stock? i dont want to oc the fsb.


hey, we have the same motherboard, how is your fsb oc?

... and we have the same cpu hahaha... newegg combo deal ftw. i got my computer for $939

where exactly do you go in the bios to change the multiplier? i have never tried to oc, does this show where you raise the multiplier:

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTExOSwyLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2007)

t260g said:


> i only want to oc the multiplier on my cpu, because this mobo isnt the best at oc. will i be ok leaving the ram at stock?
> 
> hey, we have the same motherboard, how is your fsb oc?



I am not sure where you got the information about the Tforce 550 not being a good overclocker, but mine is an excellent clocker.

Here is what you want to do.

Drop the ram to 667, it should be one notch and then adjust the timings to your ram's stock setting as the Tforce tightens them. The drop the K8-NB HT to 4X. Then you will need to take the CPU Frequency to around 250 (This is perfectly safe with the Brisbane) and test it.

Here is a screen shot of my ram timmings, so you will know where to look. http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n10/JC316_2006/100_6385.jpg

I am running mine at 290 FSB. If you follow the instructions I just posted, then you will be fine. If you decide to go higher, then you need to drop the K8-NB HT to 3X.


----------



## t260g (Mar 27, 2007)

im new to oc, and if you have messed with fsb, then will do it to. however, i dont know wehre to go in the bios to mess with all of this. can you show me wehre to raise fsb, multiplier? ive read guides and i sort of understand oc'ing... but the guides i read did not show where you actually adjust the settings in bios, and that is where i need help.

what did you raise you cpu frequency to? 400mhz or more?
fsb/chipset voltage?
did you leave the cpu voltage on teh x2 at 1.45?

i think the multiplier on the 3600+ brisbane is 9.5 ... did you increase it? i havent read where you increase that. do you raise it outside of the bios?

if you can do that for me, id greatly appreciate it. we have hte same motherboard, so it will be esier. thanks
does this help?

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTExOSwyLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## JC316 (Mar 27, 2007)

t260g said:


> im new to oc, and if you have messed with fsb, then will do it to. however, i dont know wehre to go in the bios to mess with all of this. can you show me wehre to raise fsb, multiplier? ive read guides and i sort of understand oc'ing... but the guides i read did not show where you actually adjust the settings in bios, and that is where i need help.
> 
> if you can do that for me, id greatly appreciate it. we have hte same motherboard, so it will be esier. thanks
> does this help?
> ...



If you look at the screenshot I posted, that is what yours will look like (It's my biostar). I think it's at the very bottom, it should say overclocking engine if I recall correctly.


----------



## t260g (Mar 29, 2007)

im going to overclock my computer tommorow. right now im too tierd, what program do you use to monitor your cpu temp? the included software isnt that great with the biostar... looking for some better features.


----------



## t260g (Mar 29, 2007)

alright, so im ready to overclock.

i need to raise the cpu voltage to 1.45v tops. should i gradually increase that as i start to raise the cpu frequency or just put it at 1.45v and leave it there?

the ram i have can go to 2.4v. should i raise it or is that unessesary? 

put the ram at 667mhz...
then the HT frequency should go to 4x... maybe 3x if i can get the fsb/cpu frequency over 290...

does the NB voltage need to change?

when you stress test with prime95 and memtest, how long do you usually go for? when your gradually increasing the cpu frequency(5mhz at a time), you wont need to test for 8 hour ... right? im thinking an hour of stress test?


----------



## t260g (Mar 30, 2007)

i overclocked and saved in the bios. but, when i check the cpu z stuff, it hasnt changed at all. wtf

well, now its working. do i have to change the chipset voltage?


----------



## stevo32 (Mar 30, 2007)

Sweet Thread !!

I wanna Overclock too !! I wanna Overclock too !! (** Jumps up and down like Tom Cruise at Opera**)


That said, I'm a new overclocker and recently purchased a Windsor AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (90nm) and an ASUS M2N Motherboard combo and I found it to be a bottleneck for games, considering my graphics card is an 8800GTS. 

I wasn't really looking for a mammoth overclock, but just something to make my system run a little faster and so was wondering how far would I be able to go with stock cooling & not touching the voltage? I.e. would it improve the system performance noticeably or be a complete waste of time ala this guide where the voltage was not touched at all –
http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=677421&sid=e3468ba3b0a204303018552d29f92944

If I keep the CPU temp below 50*C, will that be enough ?

Appreciate any info !
Thanks.


----------



## freeboy (Mar 30, 2007)

system spec?
You may need to invest in desent cooling if youare usinga stck cooler.. "usually" one adds some volts to see faster, are you running 2 gigs of mem in your sys? if not that is the first bottleneck for modern games.


----------



## stevo32 (Mar 30, 2007)

^ 1Gig :-(. 

System Spec-
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ (90nm)
ASUS M2N Motherboard
XFX 8800 GTS
1 GB RAM
Thermaltake Pure Power 450W


----------



## freeboy (Mar 30, 2007)

ok, cooling?
If u are lookingat performance the games, SHOULD, no gaurentee say recommended ram? if so is it 1 gig 2 other?
I saw a huge differrence going to 1 gig, then again to two gigs and a fast pcu and vid card.. good luck, mem is pretty cheap now too.


----------



## stevo32 (Mar 30, 2007)

So i'll need to upgrade my ram. K
But will OC'ing help as well. increasing the FSB increases the overall system speed right ? So with stock cooling, will i be able to overclock it to something meaningful ?


----------



## freeboy (Mar 30, 2007)

ok, if you 
add a cheap 1 gig stick LOTS, if you leave your stock cooler on, meaninfull oc will be beyond the reach of your system, you will needto add vts to at least the processor..


----------



## t260g (Mar 30, 2007)

i got this cpu to 2.6ghz... when i run 3dmark05, i get a 8000. before i was getting 8600 on stock settings
yes im using catalyst 7.3 and i tried 7.2

stress test with prime95
any suggestions?

i couldnt get it to 290fsb with 1.45v. lowering HT to 3x didnt help either. now its on 275 fsb. every cpu is different though so yeah. but, come on, a lower 3dmark score? wtf


----------



## stevo32 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info freeboy !
Will see what i can do for the cooling bit!


----------



## FujiwaraTakumi (Mar 31, 2007)

t260g said:


> i got this cpu to 2.6ghz... when i run 3dmark05, i get a 8000. before i was getting 8600 on stock settings
> yes im using catalyst 7.3 and i tried 7.2
> 
> stress test with prime95
> ...



Sounds similar to a problem I ran into a while back. If you have AMD Cool 'n Quiet enabled, that'll screw with the overclocking. Once you disable it (in the bios), your cpu will run up to specs. Hope that helps.


----------



## t260g (Apr 1, 2007)

didnt do much.... raised the temp on my cpu, but thanks anyway. probably better i have it off.


----------



## t260g (Apr 1, 2007)

what is your cpu score on 3dmark06 jc316?
i get a 1931 when this is clocked at 2.5ghz

i must be doing something wrong with this overclock...


----------



## JC316 (Apr 6, 2007)

My 3dmark06 CPU score is 2059.


----------



## frankenchrist (Apr 14, 2007)

Aight all... I have a AMD 4000+ at 2679.4mhz It is an old 130nm Craphammer with An Abit Fatal1ty AN8SLI MB. Unfortunately I got the shaft with my proc since it is a repackaged FX53 and the fsb doesnt like to run more than 280mhz stable fsb  223 stable at 12x with 5x htt at 1116.5 (Hell with the 1000 rule) but still hates to jump any higher for me even if I drop to 4x htt. *Fully stable under all stress tests* I want more!!!

 I am running Corsair xms RAM at 2.5, 3 ,3, 7, 1T.
CPU 1.67V
MEM 1.7v
I think my htt is 1.30

Any comments to help me step up a notch I am fully stable and under 40c *Full Load max temp under all stress tests*


----------



## frankenchrist (Apr 14, 2007)

t260g said:


> what is your cpu score on 3dmark06 jc316?
> i get a 1931 when this is clocked at 2.5ghz
> 
> i must be doing something wrong with this overclock...



You should be hitting wayy higher at those speeds what are your overclock stats?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2007)

I've got a 4600 X2 and I've got it to 2.64 just by whacking the FSB up to 220. How can I make it go higher? I've never done an AMD overclock before, am more used to the on-the-fly oc'ing you have to do with a laptop . By the way, its an energy efficient chip (1.25V default)

EDIT: Post now irrelevant


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn I can't OC my AMD CPU yet then.
My temp readings on a stock FX60 HS are 41deg idle - 54deg load.

Unless my uGURU clock is reading false temps.

I noticed in in CPUZ my CPU is at 2451Mhz but on the clock it reads 2448Mhz?

I was thinking of getting a Tuniq 120 HS, just have to see if it will fit in my case.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Damn I can't OC my AMD CPU yet then.
> My temp readings on a stock FX60 HS are 41deg idle - 54deg load.
> 
> Unless my uGURU clock is reading false temps.
> ...



sand down the copper slug at the bottom of the hs and get some better thermal paste 41C idle is bad even in the summer and try one of these for temps...
yours should be lower even in the summer (my 130nm tops around 48C load running @2.59ghz 1.78vcore) is cool and quiet on?


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 4, 2007)

I have Cool n' Quiet on Auto as it's either that or disable.

It might be the thermal compound I'm using.
I bought what was only available in town.

It's some no name brand stuff.

The HS looked pretty smooth as well as the CPU.

The thing is it's winter over here at the moment and I'm getting those readings.

I'll order some arctic5 thermal compound tonight and see what happens when it arrives.

There's also some sort of issue with the ABIT AV8's giving off high temp readings.
Each one of the BIOS versions gave off different readings.

Some low some high.

I have the latest BIOS which maybe doing just that.

*Update:-*
Used the core temp utility and guess what.
The idle is around 29-30deg both cores.

Under full load it is getting a max of 50deg on one core and 46 on the other.

Still thats pretty hot under load for my CPU isn't it?

Hey big thanks


----------



## JC316 (Jul 4, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I have Cool n' Quiet on Auto as it's either that or disable.
> 
> It might be the thermal compound I'm using.
> I bought what was only available in town.
> ...



Not really, 50*C is still safe. The damage point is 74*c, but I will NEVER go over 60*C. 50 is still ok.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 4, 2007)

Hm I think coretetemp caused my system to automatically shutdown for some reason.
I had it running in th background while downloading. . . . . strange.

Booted it backup and everything is running fine.

Anyway according to this OCing guide my temps should never go over 45deg so OCing may still be out of the question with this HS?


----------



## JC316 (Jul 4, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Hm I think coretetemp caused my system to automatically shutdown for some reason.
> I had it running in th background while downloading. . . . . strange.
> 
> Booted it backup and everything is running fine.
> ...



Yeah, I said 45*C so there isn't a glimmer of doubt about the stability of the chip. I will take my personal chip to 53*C without worry.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 4, 2007)

Cheers I'll give it a try later on.

Still thinking of getting a better cooler though.

Any opinions on the Tuniq 120?
http://www.tuniq.com.tw/Cooler Info/Tower-120.htm


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Anyway according to this OCing guide my temps should never go over 45deg so OCing may still be out of the question with this HS?



yeah we were giving low temps since most who read are first timers.

mines done 60C i think but mine is a 130nm POS 

stock cooler and it did 2.59ghz  under 53C


this is the BEST aircooler there currently is
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109140
get this with a pair of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999965
they have the best speed to noise ratio i saw


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 23, 2007)

*PDP PATRIOT RAM won't OC with it's standard timings*

Went and bought 2x 1GB PDP PATRIOT DDR400 mem with 2.0-2-3-5 timings standard.
OC even  1Mhz and the system resets unless I loosen the timings.

Have the at 3.0-3-3-6 but I don't know what I'm doing but it worked.

Questions:-
1:-What timings should I have the RAM set to or should be aiming for?

2:- Why does the HTT Multiplier have to be dropped to X4?

Update:-
Had a crackling sound during gaming using the atuo OC settings given so I created my own user setting which only OC'd the CPU and upped the voltage to 1.4 since the CPU would not OC at 1.35 and now it's running sweet.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay tried it again following your instructions since I found where the HTT FSB multiplier is.
Dropped the HTT to x4 instead of X5
which dropped the HTT to 800Mhz instead of 1000Mhz

Then upped the CPU to 2.6Ghz and voltage to 1.4 and it's running sweet.

Actually the temps haven't budged since the OC.

Why would you have to lower the FSB anyway?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

boost RAM volts as long asa you keep them under 3v you should be fine as far as heat goes

as for lower the HT link the mobos dont like runing very high as far as 939 goes on AM2 you can run up to the 1500mhz range but keep it below 1200mhz on s939 and s754


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay OC'd a little further as I was acutally at 2.59Ghz with 1.4v vcore max temp 50deg.
Now OC'd to a little over 2.6Ghz at 1.4v vcore and the max temp has dropped by 2deg?!

I think my motherboard is a bit funny in a good way.

The temps are accurate as I have checked the temp on some temp core programs.

I have my RAM a little over 2.6v and they are running fine although on the packing it's requesting 2.7v


----------



## frankenchrist (Jul 24, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Went and bought 2x 1GB PDP PATRIOT DDR400 mem with 2.0-2-3-5 timings standard.
> OC even  1Mhz and the system resets unless I loosen the timings.
> 
> Have the at 3.0-3-3-6 but I don't know what I'm doing but it worked.
> ...




I have the Patriot Eased latency RAM also. It is very picky ram until you find the right timings.  I am currently running a stable 246.6 (or 493.2) on that same ram with 3-3-2-5-1t timings and have never had any problems. The HTT is never to go over 1000.  Here is a great OC / RAM calculator that will help you alot.          http://math.gogar.com/a64ocbrowser.html


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh okay,
My motherboard automatically OC's my RAM to 204Mhz with the HTT at X5.

I'll checkout that calc.


----------



## frankenchrist (Jul 24, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Oh okay,
> My motherboard automatically OC's my RAM to 204Mhz with the HTT at X5.
> 
> I'll checkout that calc.



That Calc will hit you at least 40 more bro.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2007)

*CPUZ odd read out after system crash*

Was playing Oblivion with the CP OC'd to 2.61Ghz

Then it decided to crash

Rebooted and changed the vcore to 1.45

Went back into windows and check speed in CPUZ
Now  CPUZ says  the CPU mul;tiplier is at X5 instead of X12.

Booted up my backup OS and opened CPUZ
The speeds are all correct?!

Going to system restore and see what happens.

Update:-
Well the system restore corrected things with CPUZ and corrected things as best it does in GURU

Readings are fine now, but why it did it I don't know.

Set my my mem timings to yours and it running sweet at the moment.

Going to play Oblivion again and see if it crashes again.

This time I have changed the the DDRv to 2.7 and the vcore to 1.45.

Can hear the CPU fan going for it though.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok here's the deal:
(All system specs listed)
Been fiddling with trying to OC my CPU and no matter what I try it won't post...

can you please define:
- NPT Fid control (that's just the multiplier right?)
- K8<->NB HT Speed 
- Memory Clock value or Limit (does this mean my it's limiting my ram to that speed?)

As soon as I figure out what the heck those settings mean/effect I should be good to go...
And if you haven't noticed yet I have the same BIOS as you  so this shouldn't be a prob!

Thanks!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2007)

nflesher87
You might get a better response at the AMD overclocking club as there is always someone there.

Getting fast replys there.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> The HTT is never to go over 1000



its AM2 _most_ most boards can run up to 1400mhz some more some less rule of thumb is dont break 1200mhz on cheap boards


my s754 does 1200mhz (from stock 800mhz) 

HTT really just is ok on most newer boards though his is a crummy board but 5X215 really is not going to make it crash


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> its AM2 _most_ most boards can run up to 1400mhz some more some less rule of thumb is dont break 1200mhz on cheap boards
> 
> 
> my s754 does 1200mhz (from stock 800mhz)
> ...



With stock voltage?!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2007)

erocker said:


> With stock voltage?!



on both cpu and chipset

though the 3000+ was on a 6x multi  6x300=1.8ghz


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 6, 2007)

Just jumped in.Since this is the OC thread I'll post my two stable OCs in the sole intention that it would help someone out there.
939 AMD Athlon64 3200+ Venice 1.4V,2X512MiB Kingston Value RAM DDR400 3-3-3-8 1T,MSI K8N Diamond Plus,all stock cooling
10x266=2660,1/2 Divider,HT @ 3X
10x250=2500,1/1 Divider, HT @ 4x(my fav)


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 6, 2007)

Got my 3800+ Venice to 2.7 GHz.
10 x 270
1.44 vcore
4x HTT
245 MHz on DDR 400
I was very impressed with this chip. Even before this OC and my Zalman I was able to get it to 2.6 GHz on the stock cooler, although it was done by raising the FSB a mere 17 MHz.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 6, 2007)

zCexVe said:


> Just jumped in.Since this is the OC thread I'll post my two stable OCs in the sole intention that it would help someone out there.
> 939 AMD Athlon64 3200+ Venice 1.4V,2X512MiB Kingston Value RAM DDR400 3-3-3-8 1T,MSI K8N Diamond Plus,all stock cooling
> 10x266=2660,1/2 Divider,HT @ 3X
> 10x250=2500,1/1 Divider, HT @ 4x(my fav)



We need more of these results so people don't have to keep on guessing whether the OC will work or not.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> We need more of these results so people don't have to keep on guessing whether the OC will work or not.




That is an excellent idea, both of you. I will make a thread on it.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 7, 2007)

A64 3000 @ 2.6Ghz
325 x 8
1.5v vcore
3x HTT
DDR running at DDR440.


A64 X2 4200 @ 2.8Ghz
280 x 10
1.4v vcore
3x HTT
DDR running at DDR466


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2007)

For future refrence, please go here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36777 to submit your Overclocking results and specs.


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2007)

How about for DDR533?


----------



## hat (Aug 15, 2007)

anyone? ^^


----------



## Darknova (Aug 15, 2007)

How about what for DDR533 hat?


----------



## hat (Aug 21, 2007)

the speed you're supposed to drop it to


----------



## JC316 (Aug 21, 2007)

DDR2 400 is what you drop it to.


----------



## hat (Aug 22, 2007)

My board does it automatically. It sure is a gem... I basically got DDR433 instead of DDR533.
Actual speed is 216 from 260... not that such a small decreace matters with memory... it's well worth it for over 200MHz on the CPU


----------



## BTK (Sep 2, 2007)

my 4000+ does this easy

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=236959

1.425 vcore

hits 3 ghz stock vcore

maxes out on air @ 3.2 ghz

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38844

runs 2.9 ghz 24/7/365


----------



## AnUnknownSource (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's mine: http://www.diy-street.com/forum/showpost.php?p=735396&postcount=417

X2 4400+ @ GGG


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 12, 2007)

athlon 5600

3.14 ghz, 1.48 vcore,  runs for near two-hundred hours on orthos stable.


----------



## SimRacer1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I know there hasnt been any activity in this thread for about 2 weeks, but I thought it would be best to post here.  I have never overclocked before and am going to be recieving an MSI k8n neo2 platinum to go along with my AMD 64 fx-57 and 2 gigs of ocz dual channel memory ddr400 pc3200.  Its supposed to be pretty good memory though as it is the EL Platinum edition Rev.2 w/ramsink with timings of 2-3-2-5.  With the combination of parts I have whats the best way to start, I really dont wanna fry any of my equipment and am not looking to get crazy overclock, 3.1 would be perfect on air, but I would settle for 3 i guess, if its 2.9 ghz then i might as well leave it at stock (2.8).


----------



## JC316 (Oct 31, 2007)

SimRacer1 said:


> I know there hasnt been any activity in this thread for about 2 weeks, but I thought it would be best to post here.  I have never overclocked before and am going to be recieving an MSI k8n neo2 platinum to go along with my AMD 64 fx-57 and 2 gigs of ocz dual channel memory ddr400 pc3200.  Its supposed to be pretty good memory though as it is the EL Platinum edition Rev.2 w/ramsink with timings of 2-3-2-5.  With the combination of parts I have whats the best way to start, I really dont wanna fry any of my equipment and am not looking to get crazy overclock, 3.1 would be perfect on air, but I would settle for 3 i guess, if its 2.9 ghz then i might as well leave it at stock (2.8).



Essentially, if you follow the guide here, it will get you what you need.

Drop the ram down to 166MHZ, then up the FSB a bit, see if it will post. I highly doubt you will fry the system.


----------



## frankenchrist (Oct 31, 2007)

SimRacer1 said:


> I know there hasnt been any activity in this thread for about 2 weeks, but I thought it would be best to post here.  I have never overclocked before and am going to be recieving an MSI k8n neo2 platinum to go along with my AMD 64 fx-57 and 2 gigs of ocz dual channel memory ddr400 pc3200.  Its supposed to be pretty good memory though as it is the EL Platinum edition Rev.2 w/ramsink with timings of 2-3-2-5.  With the combination of parts I have whats the best way to start, I really dont wanna fry any of my equipment and am not looking to get crazy overclock, 3.1 would be perfect on air, but I would settle for 3 i guess, if its 2.9 ghz then i might as well leave it at stock (2.8).



I agree with JC but a better than stock cooling kit makes a huge difference in overclock capability and for the socket 939 relatively cheap.


----------



## xvi (Oct 31, 2007)

SimRacer1 said:


> I know there hasnt been any activity in this thread for about 2 weeks, but I thought it would be best to post here.  I have never overclocked before and am going to be recieving an MSI k8n neo2 platinum to go along with my AMD 64 fx-57 and 2 gigs of ocz dual channel memory ddr400 pc3200.  Its supposed to be pretty good memory though as it is the EL Platinum edition Rev.2 w/ramsink with timings of 2-3-2-5.  With the combination of parts I have whats the best way to start, I really dont wanna fry any of my equipment and am not looking to get crazy overclock, 3.1 would be perfect on air, but I would settle for 3 i guess, if its 2.9 ghz then i might as well leave it at stock (2.8).



If you're buying that new, return it and get a current core Athlon X2 AM2 (at least). That processor is a bit on the old side if you ask me.

My _Sempron_ can overclock 400MHz. Try looking higher. Just follow JC316's advice. Drop the memory to 166FSB (DDR 333) (5/6 divider) and start pushing your FSB up 2-5 FSB at a time. When you can't boot into Windows (or can't boot at all), go down 5-10 FSB and start doing stress tests and benchmarks. I'd definitely look in to aftermarket cooling. Overclocking makes your processor run very hot. This does two things. One, it limits your overclock. And Two, it decreases the life of your processor. $40 is worth the extra performance (not to forget to keep your processor from turning into a crispy paperweight).

There's always more you can do to tweak some extra FSB out, but just take it one step at a time.


----------



## frankenchrist (Oct 31, 2007)

SimRacer1 said:


> I know there hasnt been any activity in this thread for about 2 weeks, but I thought it would be best to post here.  I have never overclocked before and am going to be recieving an MSI k8n neo2 platinum to go along with my AMD 64 fx-57 and 2 gigs of ocz dual channel memory ddr400 pc3200.  Its supposed to be pretty good memory though as it is the EL Platinum edition Rev.2 w/ramsink with timings of 2-3-2-5.  With the combination of parts I have whats the best way to start, I really dont wanna fry any of my equipment and am not looking to get crazy overclock, 3.1 would be perfect on air, but I would settle for 3 i guess, if its 2.9 ghz then i might as well leave it at stock (2.8).



AMD processors are also power hungry and will heat up as you bump your V-core.
Always watch your temps and never bump it up over 1 setting  at a time.
I am running a chip that is designed to run at 1.35 at 1.5 but that is pushing it even under liquid. there is a point where bumping the V-core even if it is staying cool will no longer be useful and shorten the life of your processor due to leakage. Thus using Orthos, super PI, Prime, Sciencemark and Memtest can ensure stability in your system. BSOD=Bad and can lead to data loss including the need to do a full format on occasion. *Thus losing everything you have ever saved*


----------



## SimRacer1 (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks, ill start right when i get my system and let you guys know, I cant belive i got so many responses in jus a few hours thanks.  The reason for the fx-57 is because it has been sitting in my closet since summer06 (never had a motherboard to go with it).  Bumping the ddr to only 333 instead of 400, isnt that slowing my ram down at the expense of upping my cpu?


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

so i noticed on the thread it says for 754 socket mobo the ht should never go above 800 now i have one comp on an dfi lanparty ut 250 gb with a 3200+@2.7ghz ram at 400 and ht at 975 with no volt bumb and ive been runin that computer 24/7 for about 3 years and i have never experienced any problems am i just lucky or with the right 754 mobo is the higher ht speeds ok


----------



## frankenchrist (Oct 31, 2007)

SimRacer1 said:


> thanks, ill start right when i get my system and let you guys know, I cant belive i got so many responses in jus a few hours thanks.  The reason for the fx-57 is because it has been sitting in my closet since summer06 (never had a motherboard to go with it).  Bumping the ddr to only 333 instead of 400, isnt that slowing my ram down at the expense of upping my cpu?



Not at all because as you increase your FSB it will raise your HTT. You never want to raise your HTT above 1000 so you drop your RAM multiplier to compensate for increased FSB.

Get CPUZ to watch your clock speeds and your HTT.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2007)

patton45 said:


> so i noticed on the thread it says for 754 socket mobo the ht should never go above 800 now i have one comp on an dfi lanparty ut 250 gb with a 3200+@2.7ghz ram at 400 and ht at 975 with no volt bumb and ive been runin that computer 24/7 for about 3 years and i have never experienced any problems am i just lucky or with the right 754 mobo is the higher ht speeds ok



not a big deal check my sig mine runs over 1000mhz it is just often a stability issue if it gets pushed to much


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 12, 2007)

im overclocked my AM2 sempron 3400+ 2.3 GHZ without voltage thingy but i want to know
on wich voltage does the proc start?? cause i have orderd an amd X2 5000+ brisbane black edition


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 25, 2007)

I need help, for some reason this is as far as I can get with my 6400 X2 Stable, am I doint something wrong?

*Max Stable MHz for AMD 6400+ X2*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ (3200MHz)
Socket AM2 (940)
90nm
Currently @ 1.520V VCORE
Core Speed @ 3760.2 MHz
Multiplier @ x16
Bus Speed @ 235.0 MHz
HT Link @ 1175 Mhz per core (2350 Mhz)
Cooling: Vapochill Lightspeed
Evaporator @ -50C
CPU @ -21C on Full Load during Stress Test

Case
Lian Li PC-60 Plus Modified (Silver)
120mm intake, front (1)
80mm exhaust, top (1)
80mm exhaust, rear (1)

Power Supply
Antec True Power Quattro
850W w/ four +12v @ 18 Amps

Cache
L1 D-Cache
Size 64 Kb x 2
L1 I-Cache
Size 64 Kb x 2
L2 Cache
Size 1024 Kb x2

Mainboard
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Crosshair Bios Revision 0904
Chipset: Nvidia SPP190
Southbridge: nForce 590 SLI

Memory G.Skill
DDR2 PC2-6400 (400 MHz) 5-5-5-15
Voltage @ 1.85v
Total: 8192 Mb
Timings:
DRAM Frequency @ 470.0 MHz
FSB/DRAM: CPU/8
CAS# Latency @ 5.0 Clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay @ 5 clocks
RAS# Precharge @ 5 Clocks
Cycle Time @ 15 clocks
Bank Cycle Time @ 24 Clocks
Command Rate @ 2T

Graphic Cards
XFX Geforce 8800 GTS x2 in SLI
Clock Rate @ 600 MHz
Memory Clock @ 1900 Mhz
Shader Clock @ 1500 Mhz
Memory: 640 Mb
Bus Type: PCI-E
Memory Type: GDDR3
Memory Bus: 320 bit
Cooling: Zalman VF1000 Ultra Quite VGA Cooler
VGA Ram Cooling: Zalman RHs88 Heatsink
Full Load Temp @ 72C


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

restart is unecessary now...bios altering is also unecessary... there is programs such as ntune or nvidia control panel where u can just increase the voltage and frequencies...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 29, 2007)

ElideN said:


> restart is unecessary now...bios altering is also unecessary... there is programs such as ntune or nvidia control panel where u can just increase the voltage and frequencies...



And what programe might that be???


----------



## frankenchrist (Dec 29, 2007)

ElideN said:


> restart is unecessary now...bios altering is also unecessary... there is programs such as ntune or nvidia control panel where u can just increase the voltage and frequencies...



If you know of a program where you can adjust the HT link and the RAM dividers from your desktop I would like to know please! That would be godly.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 29, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> If you know of a program where you can adjust the HT link and the RAM dividers from your desktop I would like to know please! That would be godly.



Hey use this program, you can ajust HTT link, Voltage, and pretty much everything as far as I know even RAM Timings.

I just asked the guy because I thought maybe he new of something I have not heard of yet.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 29, 2007)

ElideN said:


> restart is unecessary now...bios altering is also unecessary... there is programs such as ntune or nvidia control panel where u can just increase the voltage and frequencies...



And? That means you only get the overclock when you get into Windows and the program loads up. Which means yet more resources are being used up to maintain your overclock.

I will never use those programs. There are many many others like me who wont. If it wont POST at your overclock it's not stable.

I know of some people who used programs in Windows to get a higher overclock than they could through the BIOS because it wouldn't POST, that's not stable.

Using Windows to overclock isn't very stable IMO. If it won't run 24/7 at your overclock it's not only pointless, but unstable.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 29, 2007)

Darknova said:


> I know of some people who used programs in Windows to get a higher overclock than they could through the BIOS because it wouldn't POST, that's not stable.



I have to partially agree with Darknova.
This thread is meant for 24/7 stable OC where you can completely turn off your PC and restart it with the same OC.
But with the windows OCing utilities, I'd have to say the one I've used ABIT uGURU is stable.
ABIT uGURU sets the clocks back to BIOS settings once you shutdown the PC prbably as a safe guard so the system will post.

I only OC from BIOS personally, just so the OC is always there.


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> And what programe might that be???



"NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL" OR THE OVERCLOCK THAT COMES WITH ASUS!


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> If you know of a program where you can adjust the HT link and the RAM dividers from your desktop I would like to know please! That would be godly.



use "NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL"


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

Darknova said:


> And? That means you only get the overclock when you get into Windows and the program loads up. Which means yet more resources are being used up to maintain your overclock.
> 
> I will never use those programs. There are many many others like me who wont. If it wont POST at your overclock it's not stable.
> 
> ...



ur saying going directly to the source is more stable... it doesn't really matter because it is the same thing... if both locks up or resets then it is unstable... the ntools can let u change frequencies and when it is unstable it will reboot itself... i ran my amd 6000 from 3ghz to 3.45ghz just fine cuz i saved the settings when i changed it on my ovrclock.exe by asus and without restarting and yes i can leave it on 24/7...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2007)

ElideN said:


> ur saying going directly to the source is more stable... it doesn't really matter because it is the same thing... if both locks up or resets then it is unstable... the ntools can let u change frequencies and when it is unstable it will reboot itself... i ran my amd 6000 from 3ghz to 3.45ghz just fine cuz i saved the settings when i changed it on my ovrclock.exe by asus and without restarting and yes i can leave it on 24/7...



overclocking from the BIOS is better because it allows to fine tune a lot more of your settings than any windows program ever will (other than ram timings) 

also i would love to see you find me ANY windows program that wil change the ram volts on my mobo.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 29, 2007)

Asus iBooster allows you to change ram volts, along with a couple of other volt settings.


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

yep!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

i understand that aibooster can do that but if you read though my post it says on my mobo.

not happening i think that all of you have gotten spoiled by windows based clock tools if you look the big overclockers use clockgen _after_ they have already tweaked the holy hell outta the bios and gotten the highest bootable clock they then go and use the windows crap to gain minuit amounts like 100-200mhz on top for AMDs and 200-400mhz on intels


there is no point in arguing further whether you believe it or not BIOS clocking will always be better than windows


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I totally prefer Bios over any windows based oc program, but you had asked if there was such program that had dram voltage so there you go.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2007)

DeAtHWiSh said:


> Well I totally prefer Bios over any windows based oc program, but you had asked if there was such program that had dram voltage so there you go.



yea i kinda forgot that one o well  you still agree with my point so


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 17, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Currently running a 3000+ at 2.6Ghz with a 325Mhz FSB. Taken me many days and many CMOS clears but it's nice and stable, and sits at around 46'C under load and 32'C idle with an Arctic Freezer 64 Pro.



 I can only get mine to 2.2Ghz, after that system can't even reach POST.
And last time (today) when I set the CPU FSB to [220] the ASUS Utility poped up warning something about voltage..


----------



## Darknova (Jan 17, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> I can only get mine to 2.2Ghz, after that system can't even reach POST.
> And last time (today) when I set the CPU FSB to [220] the ASUS Utility poped up warning something about voltage..



Get rid of ASUS utility first off. It's useless. USe 3rd party software to monitor stuff.

I had an Abit AN8 32X which would do an FSB of 330Mhz so I had lots of clocking room.

Had to put 1.5v through the 3000 but it reached its limit at 2.6Ghz.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah could be the voltage need bumping up.
Do you overclock manually through the BIOS or though utility?
My utility has presents which are potentially damaging to my CPU, which is why I never use them.

Also some CPUs overclock real well with marginal and some don't depending on stepping.
With all my cooling at the moment I can only reach about 2.6Ghz while keeping a safe voltage while some others with the same CPU don't need to up the voltage much.
So it's also luck of the draw when you get the CPU.


----------



## ho0dzy (Jan 27, 2008)

slight problem - I don't see anything listed as "HTT" in my BIOS settings when I go into this.. is it that I need to flash new BIOS? I have an AMD 64 3200+ (1.99 GHz) processor.


----------



## ho0dzy (Jan 27, 2008)

currently using Phoenix "AwardBIOS CMOS Setup Utility" and I'm not able to find ANY of this stuff you have listed to do. Even after reading through what other people have written / your replies.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 27, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> currently using Phoenix "AwardBIOS CMOS Setup Utility" and I'm not able to find ANY of this stuff you have listed to do. Even after reading through what other people have written / your replies.



If you have a HP, Dell, Gateway etc pc then you cant OC


----------



## ho0dzy (Jan 27, 2008)

Have EMachines :-\ I can OC using ClockGen by about 200 MHz but I wanted to push further


----------



## bassmasta (Jan 27, 2008)

lol, any pc built by a name brand, including alienware, is a waste of your money.  it won't OC, and probably has something stopping you from upgrading it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2008)

ho0dzy said:


> Have EMachines :-\ I can OC using ClockGen by about 200 MHz but I wanted to push further



you should be able to unlock the BIOS post up a BIOS dump and ill see what i can do


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi I unlocked BIOS for my gateway

I Increase CPU Freque ( don't know how to spell ) lol

200 to 205 then i save , it restart.. and i check CPU-Z is still same 

I lower RAM and it showed that i Lowered!


But CPU doesn't increase..any idea? :X


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2008)

GhostUnit said:


> Hi I unlocked BIOS for my gateway
> 
> I Increase CPU Freque ( don't know how to spell ) lol
> 
> ...



Hmm, what are your system specs? I am leaning toward the fact that the CPu Frequency is still locked. 5MHZ isn't much, it will only add a few MHZ. Try taking it to 215 and see if it changes.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 29, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, what are your system specs? I am leaning toward the fact that the CPu Frequency is still locked. 5MHZ isn't much, it will only add a few MHZ. Try taking it to 215 and see if it changes.



I agree. Depends on the MP tho. Im guessing its low so 5fsb is nothin


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 29, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, what are your system specs? I am leaning toward the fact that the CPu Frequency is still locked. 5MHZ isn't much, it will only add a few MHZ. Try taking it to 215 and see if it changes.



what if CPU frequency locked i am screwed ? lol

ya i tried still same 

but i saw here a guy ocing his processor 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30405

same PC as mine... >_< weirD


----------



## JC316 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm, if the CPU frequency is locked, then you will need a hacked BIOS. Are you using the same BIOS as the guy in that thread?


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 29, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, if the CPU frequency is locked, then you will need a hacked BIOS. Are you using the same BIOS as the guy in that thread?



no he never posted a link . lol but he said he used winflash no idea  what that is lol i will looK


----------



## GhostUnit (Jan 30, 2008)

So any ideas? can please look for me and see what i need to do cause is hard lol

i wanna unlock CPU frequency


----------



## piebobs71 (Feb 15, 2008)

"4. Lower the RAM speed to 166MHZ for DDR 400, or 133MHZ for DDR 333. Stock will be 200MHZ for DDR 400 and 166MHZ for DDR 333. For DDR2, lower it to 667 for DDR 800, or 533 for 667 (Depending on your RAM and how far you want to OC, you might be able to leave this alone. More explantion below)"

in my bios i have a section called memory clock mode is this what you are refering to in the above statement? if so i have Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2x1GB) DDR2 PC2-6400C4 800MHz Dual Channel Kit x2 but in the options in this section i have 200,266,333,400,533 what should it be set at?

also what setting do i change to lower the cpu voltage is that the (vid)? i put it lower in bios but cpuid still shows it the same

whats ht link three state? should this be enabled or disabled?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2008)

333 will be the setting for oc'ing that right now


----------



## xvi (Feb 16, 2008)

I may be wrong here, but setting the clock speed divider down also tightens the timings based on the memory's SPD table, doesn't it?


----------



## MadCow (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the max safe voltage that I can put through my S939 X2 4400+? Right now it's at 1.376 according to CPU-Z at 2.6 Ghz. As you can see in my specs I have a freezer 64 pro.

Also, the guide it says not to go over 45c for X2 users, is that core or socket temp? Because right now mine's idling at 41/38.


----------



## frankenchrist (Mar 7, 2008)

honestly as long as your temps are low you have little to worry about. I had a 4200+ running 1.5v but that was under custom liquid. There is a point where more V will not help any more.  I would just say watch your temps very carefully.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2008)

MadCow said:


> What's the max safe voltage that I can put through my S939 X2 4400+? Right now it's at 1.376 according to CPU-Z at 2.6 Ghz. As you can see in my specs I have a freezer 64 pro.
> 
> Also, the guide it says not to go over 45c for X2 users, is that core or socket temp? Because right now mine's idling at 41/38.



1.45v is about as high as you should go on that chip and keep temps under 55C load


----------



## MadCow (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok good, then I still have some headroom, maybe I'll hit 2.7 if I get lucky. I'm going to lap the IHS and heatsink when I take the mobo out to replace the chipset cooler.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 26, 2008)

As some of you may know im venturing into OCing my Athlon 64 X2 4800+ brisbane, and am curious about one thing.  I've seen in some posts people lowering the core multiplier, stock on mine is 12.5x.  My question is what advantages does this have, and should I start doing it at some point to help safe guard my cpu from suffering any damage?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

with that chip it really doesn't matter just push the bus speeds up. you wont damage the chip by oc'ing it if you do it right


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> As some of you may know im venturing into OCing my Athlon 64 X2 4800+ brisbane, and am curious about one thing.  I've seen in some posts people lowering the core multiplier, stock on mine is 12.5x.  My question is what advantages does this have, and should I start doing it at some point to help safe guard my cpu from suffering any damage?



Higher voltages = more heat.
Too much heat and no temp monitoring can harm a CPU.

Make sure you know your CPUs max die temp and stay under it.

I've heard some 4800+ Brisbanes give off temp readings.
But the temp readings are obvioulsy off, like sub ambient room temperatures off.


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> As some of you may know im venturing into OCing my Athlon 64 X2 4800+ brisbane, and am curious about one thing.  I've seen in some posts people lowering the core multiplier, stock on mine is 12.5x.  My question is what advantages does this have, and should I start doing it at some point to help safe guard my cpu from suffering any damage?



I don't think anyone really answered your question. The reason why people will lower the multiplier is so that they can raise their FSB. They often do this when they hit the limit on their CPU, but not on the motherboard and memory.

For example, if you had a processor that maxed out at 3GHz (10x300), but you have a motherboard and memory that can run at 400 FSB, you can "unlock" that extra performance by lowering your multiplier and changing your CPU to 3Ghz (7.5x400).

So instead of this:
3,000MHz (10x300) CPU
300MHz (DDR-600)
1500MHz HT (for AMD) or 1200MHz FSB (for Intel QuadPump)

You'd have this:
3,000MHz (7.5x400) CPU
400MHz (DDR-800)
2000MHz HT (for AMD) or 1600MHz FSB (for Intel QuadPump)

Faster memory, higher bus speeds, same CPU speed. That's why people lower their multiplier.

Edit: I think some people might tell you that you can reach a little higher on your end-result CPU frequency if you do this too. Also, the processor will often become slightly more efficient when you trade your multiplier for bus speed.


----------



## largon (Mar 27, 2008)

xvi said:


> (...)
> For example, if you had a processor that maxed out at 3GHz (10x300), but you have a motherboard and memory that can run at 400 FSB, you can "unlock" that *extra performance* by lowering your multiplier and changing your CPU to 3Ghz (7.5x400).


Except that the so-called "bus speed / HTT / base clock" has no effect whatsoever on performance with AMD K8/K10 systems. The only frequencies that affect performance on AMDs are: 
1. CPU clock
2. RAM clock

It makes no sense to lower multiplier in order to raise RAM clock since dividers do the same without pushing the "base clock". 


> So instead of this:
> 3,000MHz (10x300) CPU
> 300MHz (DDR-600)
> 1500MHz HT (for AMD) or 1200MHz FSB (for Intel QuadPump)
> ...


The bolded frequency combination is impossible for AMD K8/K10. If CPU core is at 3000MHz and multi is x7.5 then at "1:1" (which infact doesn't exist) RAM clock is 375MHz (DDR-750).


----------



## xvi (Mar 27, 2008)

The older K7's were rather limited on the system bus. I'd imagine that's where this rumor originated. With the introduction of HT, I can only assume that bus saturation is no longer a problem. Still, bus bandwidth aside, I just heard rumors (I stress that they're only *rumors*) that FSB is more important than your multiplier in the sense that you gain a very small performance increase.

Also, as far as I know, most older systems (such as mine) can not push RAM clock above the system's FSB. The only dividers that I've seen (on my DFI nForce3, which I consider to be a very respectable board for it's time) are ones that lower the RAM clock. The only option that I know of is to lower the multiplier and raise FSB.
Newer motherboards may allow this, but I have not dealt with any that have. Seeing as how this is not an option for all boards, trading your multi for FSB would, as I said, "unlock extra performance".

I don't understand why you say 1:1 doesn't exist. I could understand that on AMD systems, the 1:1 ratio is translated to be used off the CPU core clock, becoming a 7.5:1 ratio.
When I say 1:1, I mean 1MHz FSB to 1MHz RAM.

If RAM clock is 375MHz, and FSB is at 400Mhz, how is that 1:1?
You're telling me that my Sempron 3400+ and PC3200 memory runs at 200MHz FSB and 187 MHz RAM (DDR 375?) despite having a "1:1 ratio in the BIOS".

Ah. The lightbulb just clicked. There is no such thing as a 7.5 memory divider, and it would be rounded up to 8. I know that FSBxMulti=CPU/*something*=RAM, but what didn't click right away is that memory dividers don't increment in half steps.

New example.
200x10 = 2000 MHz CPU, 200MHz RAM (DDR-400)
250x8 = 2000 MHz CPU, 250MHz RAM (DDR-500)


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 28, 2008)

quick question on stability testing, i was running orthos and after 4 hour and 20 mins of running (man that # would have so much more meaning to me if i was still smoking) one of the cores registered 100 warning from illegal sumouts, there were no errors on either core and the max temp was 43C (monitoring from both everest and speedfan), so I am wondering if that means that either i should up the voltages (1.42 currently) or lower the fsb (256mhz currently), link to screen shot of cpu-z http://www.prairiejoes.com/joe/cpuz.png

x2 4800+ brisbane
3200 mhz
htt 4x
multiplier 12.5x
fsb 256
cpu voltage 1.42
zalman cpns 9500
patriot signature ddr2 667
memory speed 640mhz
memory timing 5-5-5-10
msi k9a2 platinum  << more information if its helpful

I haven't really spent much time actually running the machine, been trying to get the max out of it and been doing lots of stress testing.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2008)

3.2ghz is a very good clock on one of those 


@xvi want a 3000+ newcastle?


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 7, 2008)

So I got a 5000+ BE and have a question about the temps, in the main post is says keep the temps under 45c at max load, but from the AMD site it says the max temps are 55-68c and in another thread I read Brisbanes are rated at 72c, so my question is, how safe is it to go about 45c at full load during stability testing?


----------



## xvi (Apr 7, 2008)

45c is good for an overclocked CPU. 55c is what I'd call "the limit" (if you want to push your luck).

A 5000+ BE shouldn't make _too much_ heat (but don't quote me on that).

When a processor is "rated" for a temperature, that's more like the maximum temperature it will handle before it shuts down. What we're talking about when we say "45c" is more like the maximum temperature you should try to keep it at. The hotter something runs, the shorter it's lifespan is (and the more errors it will produce when stressed). That's not to say that it _won't_ run at 70c, it's just that it _shouldn't_.


----------



## JBolho (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi there, i have two little big questions...
I have an SKT AM2 AthlonX2 5200+ (2.6Ghz) that although it runs smoothly leaves me without answer on these:
1: everytime i change the vid manually on the mobo bios, even if its the factory standard, the pc does not boot. (overclock or not, it only boots with this on "auto")
2: on vista i cant get past 2.86Ghz without getting a blue screen sooner or later but under XP SP2 it goes all the way up to +/- 3Ghz, can someone give me an explanation other than "vista sucks"?
(check my system specs if you need)

PS: this is a suggestion taken from personal experience:

when overclocking your CPU on the FSB, if you use decent heat dissipation on the mems, you don't have to lower their speed and can even increase it to the next type (for example if you have DDR2 667, you can increase it to DDR2 800, put an extra 0.05v on the mem voltage and voila...)
I know because i did it on mine... (Kingston DDR2-667 ECC 128bit with Titan Copper Heatsink at 1.85v and 818Mhz, cool as an iceberg)


----------



## gtoforce (Apr 22, 2008)

*Great Guide but failed my FX-60*

I have this system

CPU: AMD Athlon FX-60 2.60ghz (939)
MB: Asus A8R32-MVP Deluxe
GPU: 2x 1950pro
RAM: Mushkin 3gb Value Ram DDR400 
PSU:FSP Epsilon 600w + FSP Booster X3
HDD:3x HDD
Optical Drives: 3x Opticals

Everything of the MOBO is updated to the latest
ASUS Cool n Quiet Latest
AMD Cool n Quiet Latest
Bios Update (August 2007 was the latest)

i have a problem with OC'ing my FX-60
they said i could just adjust the multiplier without adjusting the ram cuz its unlocked right?
however, somethings just do not make sense

theres something wrong with the motherboard o0r the bios i think
whenever i OC, even just add 5mhz to the FSB, the system will boot and say "Overclocking failed, press f1 to enter setup or press f2 to load default settings and continue"
whats that?
oh and another thing
even if i dont oc, that is i just leave the bios at its stock stage, the system will boot and say
"Overclocking failed, press f1 to enter setup or press f2 to load default settings and continue"

any ideas?
i cant increase the vcore, fsb or whatever because the system will either wont boot which i have to remove the battery or just reboot normally with "Overclocking failed, press f1 to enter setup or press f2 to load default settings and continue"
dont even start with memory tweaking on the numbers linked with TCD, TRCD etc...

still, im not new to OC as i OC my DFI P-965 Dark successfully to 2.8ghz with my P2D E2140 @ 1.6ghz (with some help on the ram dept cuz i have no idea how to determine the settings for memory)
what do u think?


----------



## gtoforce (Apr 22, 2008)

btw im using TT Golden Orb II and Arctic Cooling MX-2 for cooling
so nothing has been detected on the heat dept so far


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> So I got a 5000+ BE and have a question about the temps, in the main post is says keep the temps under 45c at max load, but from the AMD site it says the max temps are 55-68c and in another thread I read Brisbanes are rated at 72c, so my question is, how safe is it to go about 45c at full load during stability testing?



45c is cpu socket temp.  68c is core temp.  Just keep your cpu (socket) temp under 45c and you should be fine.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 24, 2008)

thank you very much! i have just increased my 5000+ from 2.6 standard to 2.73 in a matter of minutes, and its running stable and ready for more! thank you!


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 26, 2008)

I use Orthos to stress test my PC for overclocking, blend stress at priority 9, and I was wondering how I would know if an error that happens was RAM related or would that require me to do a run with memtest?


----------



## aaronjohn20 (May 23, 2008)

i have a sempry LE-1100 and an asus m2v-mx se board, there is no option in the bios to change the fsb. What can i do now


----------



## dark2099 (May 23, 2008)

Did you try hitting CTRL+F1?


----------



## aaronjohn20 (May 23, 2008)

Haven't but i will right now, i'll let you know in a minute


----------



## aaronjohn20 (May 23, 2008)

didn't work, probably can't change the FSB huh? I can change my HTT, memory timings, multiplyer, but not the FSB


----------



## JC316 (May 23, 2008)

aaronjohn20 said:


> didn't work, probably can't change the FSB huh? I can change my HTT, memory timings, multiplyer, but not the FSB



Something doesn't seem right with that.... If you have those options, you should have a FSB option. I may be called something else, look for something with the number 200 in it.


----------



## aaronjohn20 (May 23, 2008)

i'll check again and let ya know, but i'm pretty sure there's nothing like that. If i knew how to do a screen shot of my bios, i'd show ya. All right here is what i got:

Advanced Settings
   A.1 CPU Configuration
        A.2 AMD Overclocking Configuration
           A.2a Processor Freq. Multiplier
           A.2b Processor Volt.
        A.3 Runtime Legacy PSB
        A.4 Cool N Quiet
   B.Chipset
        B.1 Memory Controller
             B.1a Memory Configuration
               -Memclock mode
               -CAS Latency
               -TRCD
               -TRP
               -TRAS
               -Command Timing (2T mode)
               -MCT timing mode
               -bank interleaving
               -Enable clock to all DIMMS
               -Memclock Tristate C3/ATLVID
               -Memory Hole Remapping
          B.2 AGP Bridge
          B.3 SouthBridge
          B.4 Hyper Transport Configuration


----------



## cdawall (May 23, 2008)

A.2 should be were its at


----------



## aaronjohn20 (May 23, 2008)

A.2a(Processor Freq. Multiplier) and A.2b(Processor Volt.) is all that's in the AMD Overclocking Configuration 9.5 is the highest i can go on the multiplier, but still, there is nothing to change the FSB


----------



## cdawall (May 23, 2008)

whats under a1.cpu config


----------



## aaronjohn20 (May 25, 2008)

*Here ya go*

Here are some screen shots of my bios


----------



## aaronjohn20 (May 26, 2008)

anyone


----------



## Widjaja (May 27, 2008)

aaronjohn20 said:


> anyone



I'm guessing the motherboard does not have a very overclockable BIOS.

My ASUS Motherboards all had the Jumperfree setting options which had all the tweaks to overclock the CPU.


----------



## aaronjohn20 (May 27, 2008)

it's an ASUS board


----------



## Widjaja (May 27, 2008)

aaronjohn20 said:


> it's an ASUS board



Yes it is an ASUS board.

Which is why I stated all my ASUS boards had a Jumperfree setting, implying ASUS motherboard may not have this function due to the fact it's overclocking abilities are simply limited in what they can do.


----------



## hat (May 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> 45c is cpu socket temp.  68c is core temp.  Just keep your cpu (socket) temp under 45c and you should be fine.



so you can have a burning core and a socket temp of 45c and be fine? nah... I believe the core temperature is important.


----------



## Widjaja (May 27, 2008)

hat said:


> so you can have a burning core and a socket temp of 45c and be fine? nah... I believe the core temperature is important.



I believe there should be a poll on this.

Who follow socket temp and who follow core temp when overclocking.

My CPU used to run at high core temperatures and never skipped a beat.
My socket temp had always been a fair bit lower.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 30, 2008)

aaronJohn, If you're having problems overclocking the answer to your problem is really quite simple: You have Cool n Quiet enabled in the BIOS, that messes up any overclocked settings you try, disable it and try again. Asus boards actually OC quite well, at least my M3A does.


oops just realized that last post was 6 months ago.. sorry


----------



## xvi (Dec 2, 2008)

chuck216 said:


> aaronJohn, If you're having problems overclocking the answer to your problem is really quite simple: You have Cool n Quiet enabled in the BIOS, that messes up any overclocked settings you try, disable it and try again. Asus boards actually OC quite well, at least my M3A does.



Chuck is right. Cool and Quiet usually does not play well with overclocking. Disable it and continue your overclocking adventure.


----------



## crtecha (Dec 8, 2008)

ehh I got mine to 4600+ to 2.58 but my mobo is lame.  New new rig shall rule


----------



## RENEGADE (Dec 14, 2008)

hi people im new to this site. im just after a little info about taking the ihs off a amd 64x2 5000+ black edition chip. has anyone here tried doing this at all before i try doing it to mine? 

thanks for any help with this


----------

